# Hickory & Oak: Lumber in West Michigan



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

Their prices do look pretty reasonable. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

I probably should have put in a link:

http://www.hickoryandoak.com


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have bought wood several times from them and been very happy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Former MI resident- Even though I can get fine lumber in AZ. The memories of these type of mills in the East are just more about getting "wood" but it is the "experience". Thanks for the memories…


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

Purchased from Steve recently and it is well worth the 100 mile drive.


----------

